# Fatal trap 1, panic while trying to boot.



## weatherproof (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a FreeBSD server that was running great until recently.  It is used for serving mp3's over SMB and backing up code via Subversion.  Recently iTunes was reporting that it wasn't able to write to the disk because it was either locked or it didn't have write permissions.  I double checked and it did have write permissions and the disk was not locked in OS X.  I tried rebooting via SSH and it worked, but then the SSH session froze when there was a panic as it was rebuilding the mirror.  In the SSH terminal I saw:

```
[self@freebsd ~]$ gmirror status
      Name    Status  Components
mirror/gm0  DEGRADED  ad4 (15%)
                      ad6
[self@freebsd ~]$ Write failed: Host is down
```

Now, every time I try to boot it panics.  I've attached screenshots form the last 2 times i've booted.  The server has two 1TB drives that are in RAID 1 using gmirror.  I'm not sure what to do, I don't have much experience debugging kernel panics.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## weatherproof (Dec 22, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I took it apart and cleaned it out.  It was very hot to the touch, even both sides of the outer case.  I left it out to cool for a few hours and it still crashed the next time I tried to boot it.


----------

